# Justonemore's Disco!



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

In honour of my much esteemed comrade: Let's dance!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe6Xerya9BY]


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh my. What can I say? I might just have to give up my stubborn "open no attachments" ideology in order to ascertain whether or not this is an honor or insult....


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Too funny.... esp. Rammstein with their German sarcasm as to negative American influence on the global stage...... Quite powerful when one actually looks at the message.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

While I'm sure many here will consider it odd enough. The National Anthem still has the power to bring tears to my eyes. I love my birth country very much ( I wouldn't have served in the miltary right out of high school if I hadn't believed in my country) but just like any divorced person, I find myself a bit conflicted when it comes to my beliefs over their actions. It's a crap position to be in but sooner or later an abused woman will need to decide if love if Worth her hapiness/death


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

By special request! :thumbs-up:


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Shaver said:


> By special request! :thumbs-up:


By whom? While I could translate Rammstein's ideology in the video quite easily, I have to admit that my German is a bit weak and it took me several viewing before the lyrics came to be as clear as the visuals...


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll have to Watch that again when I have a few minutes. The costumes seem a bit out of line but perhaps it's more as to "humour"?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ umm.... it's just a little light-hearted fun predicated around recent accusations against your goodself.  

It remains a beautiful song, at any rate.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

All togezer now meine kamrater ...ERIKA!!!!


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

My 2 year old is now dancinfg to Rammstein... Not so odd when you think of the fact that I used to put her sleep with the 1812 ovetrure


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Why do I get the impression that in J1M's disco there should be nothing but Mahler playing on an endless loop?


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

MaxBuck said:


> Why do I get the impression that in J1M's disco there should be nothing but Mahler playing on an endless loop?


or whatever your racist viewpoint wishes to consider as correct. Thanks for playing. you lose.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

justonemore said:


> or whatever your racist viewpoint wishes to consider as correct. Thanks for playing. you lose.


Jesus H Christ on a moped. You really don't have a sense of humour at all do you. Lighten up!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Where's the disco?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Disco is where the heart is Howard....:biggrin:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Can psychiatrists in Switzerland prescribe methylphenidate, I wonder? :devil:

.
.

.
.
.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

No idea,but that's what I'm on here in Sweden. One capsule a day with breakfast. My neuro-psych nurse thinks it might be an idea to see how good I feel on two a day. But that's a decision yet to be taken, and also a decision I need to think about, as it is an addictive drug, and I operate well enough & feel good enough on one a day.
But I would imagine the Hellenic apothecaries are also permitted to dispense it on presentation of a prescription from a medicum.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ And if one were to take it recreationally - how might that affect one's mood?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I've been told that if you have normal brain funtion you will get a racing heart or maybe worse if you take it when you shouldn't. It is as you realise basically "speed". The first day I took one, it worked almost immediately & I felt normal again for the first time in decades. Are you perhaps suggesting that the Helvetian resident should take some?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I've been told that if you have normal brain funtion you will get a racing heart or maybe worse if you take it when you shouldn't. It is as you realise basically "speed". The first day I took one, it worked almost immediately & I felt normal again for the first time in decades. Are you perhaps suggesting that the Helvetian resident should take some?


You may say that - I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Verbum saepe dictum est per jocum verus


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SG_67 said:


> ^ Disco is where the heart is Howard....:biggrin:


Oh I thought he was having a disco party.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Jesus H Christ on a moped. You really don't have a sense of humour at all do you. Lighten up!


Well. I thought my responses on your "return to Rome" thread would have shown that I do have a bit of humour. I will admit as to having a bit of a tooth problem the past few weeks and I haven't been in the best of moods. My apologies to you and the forum. I will try to do better when I am feeling better. We all have bad weeks/months/years, don't we?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


>


Brilliant! Indeed an outstanding film in nearly every respect. I show it to my Y7s at Christmas as an end of term treat.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Chouan said:


> Brilliant! Indeed an outstanding film in nearly every respect. I show it to my Y7s at Christmas as an end of term treat.


I still prefer the Rammstein video and it's viewpoint as to the negative manner that the U.S. has had upon global society (Asian monks eating hamburgers, etc). . It is much more true compared to this current video (other than the violence of war). The internet was created in Switzerland by a British gent. Sushi, while enjoyed by many societies in the modern day and age, is hardly American (and actual sushi would be considered as disgusting by the majority of Amricans). Slavery, while a blight on American history, was hardly the invention of America compared to being a historical monstrosity over and over again within the global arena.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Yankee dollar talk
To the dictators of the world
In fact it's giving orders
An' they can't afford to miss a word


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

*Even though we're all alone
We are never on our own
When we're singing, singing*


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

*It's so beautiful America
I got my bible America
I got my handgun America

*


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Shaver said:


>


They need to update that video with the teflon puppet Obama instead of Bush.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I am not sure what led to his banning, nor do I wish to create a controversy, but I do miss his contributions.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

vpkozel said:


> I am not sure what led to his banning, nor do I wish to create a controversy, but I do miss his contributions.


So do I.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> I am not sure what led to his banning, nor do I wish to create a controversy, but I do miss his contributions.


It was a long time coming.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Gentlemen: I'm sure none of you would intentionally violate our rule against arguing moderation in the open forum, but you are coming awfully close to doing just that. In the interest of saving you from yourselves, I am locking this thread.


----------

